
Looking for alternatives? Comparison table of 2016 Laptops (Google sheets) - replete
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1nnmI9pN9rBMBJHE1gqYAPfbnfJiZFdA8voah8O2nmNk
======
replete
This was thrown together last night when I could not sleep.

You can filter it yourself with a 'Temporary Filter' in the toolbar.

Notes:

* I've referenced CPUMarks from [http://www.cpubenchmark.com](http://www.cpubenchmark.com)

* I've referenced GPU floating-point from Wikipedia

* I chose Rec2020 as a colour gamut to compare against because it encompasses all the others, which DCI-P3 does not.

* Colour accuracy conversion is a very basic conversion from whatever gamut information I could find. It is not a perfect Rec2020<>xRGB conversion but accurate enough for the purpose

* Colour grading is based on what I feel are sensible expections

I was mostly interested in display colour accuracy, as I want to take my
photography further, and don't really care for aesthetics.

EDIT: Oops, no markdown!

